# First post!



## a beautiful lie x (Jun 11, 2009)

Alrighty, so I'm 19 years old and even though I never had a doctor officially tell me that I have IBS, I know that I do because it runs in my family. If you need proof I'll tell you my symptoms! Growling colon, abdominal pain, constipation although once a month I'll have diarrhea (Usually around the time of my period), gas, bloating. Please don't tell me to go to a doctor, I don't have much money and I have no health insurance Anyways I have a few questions.1. How do I tell my boyfriend of 6 months that I have this problem? He seems to be understanding about my anxiety and when I tell him I have stomach pains (My way of hiding the IBS, I just blame my stomach) I'm such a nervous person and I'd freak out if I had to tell him that I'm gassy and gross.2. How can I have a normal sex life with IBS? My colon always seems to growl at the worst times so I ask my boyfriend to put on music, but I'm still hesitant because I'm scared to accidentally let out gas. So it's greatly effected my sex life for the past few months and he's starting to think that I love him less. I'm just extremely insecure which makes me look distant3. Has anyone tried Align? (Probably a dumb question) Has anyone had any success stories since being on it?4. How much does Align cost?5. What are some safe foods that won't make my colon growl? I learned my lesson with coffee and spicy foods 6. I've had anxiety problems in the past, but it seemed to go away because of my current boyfriend, but could by IBS be causing it to come back?


----------



## joloeko (Feb 9, 2009)

You should def. get a doctors perspective even though you do have a family history and similar symptoms. Try doing some research. There might be free health services just as there is near my residence. Try to eat healthy: vegetables, fruits, no meat- or in moderation, no fried foods, bland foods is good, food with lots of fiber...... Sorry but i have not tried Align and i don't know what you should tell your b.f.. It could possibly be that your ibs is causing you to have anxiety once again. You maybe fill your head with all the negativity that comes along the journey causing you to freak-out. Try different methods to try not to think about ibs so you wont worry about it.


----------



## joloeko (Feb 9, 2009)

and check this out for your relationship ? http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/388


----------



## a beautiful lie x (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks joloeko! That link made it 10 times easier to tell my boyfriend, he didn't see me any differently!







I'm currently taking a probiotic and it's already helping with the pain so I'm hopeful :]


----------



## trying2overcome (Jun 12, 2009)

I am new to the site also and just made my first post I have tried Align and so far I really like it. It's about 30 dollars for a months supply but I think it's worth it. They say though that while you're getting used to it you can be a little more gassy and bloated, but I'd rather deal with that for a short time and then have it help me then deal with what I deal with on a daily basis! I also just started using Benefiber.My anxiety always makes my IBS worse, so I try to de-stress as much as possible.And as far as the whole hooking up thing goes, I've always tried to just deal with it. I've done the music thing and that helps. I also try and make it so I'm not going to be having any intimate moments after eating a big meal. and I know this sounds weird, but I don't chew gum or anything if I feel like I need a breath freshener, I'll choose a mint or hard candy instead. Gum makes my stomach gurgle which is really embarrassing and a total mood kill for me because it cause me to get really anxious wondering if he can hear it and what he's thinking. Weird, I know.


----------



## joloeko (Feb 9, 2009)

great to hear!!!!


----------



## EvEy (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello" New to the site, long time suffer, stared at 14. made going to school very hard .I am the shyest person you could ever meet.I have learned with age we are all people, we have to eat and go to the bathroom.As a kid you dont eat you do have to go to the bathroom.. right ? only works as a kids you have to eat or it make you sick.Sex life with IBS : Have you tryed honey for the gas,bloating, and it calms down the tummy .anxious wondering if he can hear it and what he's thinking: Boys dont think like that, all they can thing about is what is getting ready to happion ! Gas it happions what can we do? hey boys have more gas ... lol they care about you and ur gas .. lol you have to talk, make jokes about it so if it happions it funny ... laugh it off


----------

